# EMU Amp Simulator



## chongmagic (Nov 6, 2019)

Just finished putting this together, getting the holes right for the slide switches was a bit tricky, but I used a step bit after marking the faceplate. Still playing around with it, but it is crazy how it mimics the tweed sound. Can be high gain for sure, have some smaller knobs on the way, but other than that very pleased with it.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks great. Certainly interested in clips....


----------



## phi1 (Nov 6, 2019)

I assume since there’s a switch for mic position, there is cab simulation filtering built in?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 6, 2019)

phi1 said:


> I assume since there’s a switch for mic position, there is cab simulation filtering built in?



That is correct, center is brightest. Off axis is believe is more for a bass guitar.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 6, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Looks great. Certainly interested in clips....



Geek here is a good demo of the original.

I didn't know that Paul Rudd was so good on guitar.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks great ! 

Congrats !


----------



## phi1 (Nov 6, 2019)

If I’m understanding the design correctly, all the dirt is generated by clipping the tl072s. This is different from the types of circuits I’m used to (diode clippers and cascading jfets).

can you give some info on how the distortion sounds compared to other pedals? Also, do you think there’s much prospect for using this live direct into the mixer (sans amp...)?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 6, 2019)

Yes you are correct in regards to the clipping.

I haven't used this with an amp yet, I have been plugging straight into a Vox  MV50 AC -> Focusrite Scarlett 6i6 -> KRK Rockit 5s. 

In the demo above, the guy indicates he has it going straight into his sound card on his computer, so I would imagine direct into a mixer would work great too.


----------



## Barry (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks great, I don't know where some of you guys find the time to crank out so many pedals!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 13, 2019)

Paul Rudd's Euro Bro.  Thanks for the post. Does yours sound like that? Pretty cool.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 14, 2019)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Paul Rudd's Euro Bro.  Thanks for the post. Does yours sound like that? Pretty cool.



It does sound pretty close, if I hook up my Ibanez RG. 

The Tweed sound is pretty spot on too!


----------



## mmm (Oct 25, 2021)

that's a Paul Rudd "Clone".


----------

